# Finally



## HD333 (Jul 15, 2010)

I get to take the bike out tonight after almost 2 weeks of no riding due to focusing on the new puppy.  Just needed to put that in writting so I don't bail on the ride when I get home.

Wa-Loaf, I'll be on those trails near AHS starting at Boundry around 7ish if you can get out.  I'll be the fat guy sweating my a$$ off.  Beers in the trunk as my reward.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2010)

Wish I could, but I'll be getting my kids ready for bed at that time. I haven't been out in weeks either. I've been focusing on running lately.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope you enjoyed the ride!


----------



## HD333 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good ride.  5.5 miles in just under 1hr.  As Wa-Loaf can attest this ride is not the most difficult but it was fun.  Saw some wildlife I think, it was either a Coyote, a small deer, or a golden retriever I didn't get a good look.  Saw  MTB tracks but no signs of anyone else on the trails.  Hopefully I can hit it up again this wekeend, or maybe somethign esle local.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Head over to Mt Pisgah.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was thinking about it.  I hear it is a lot of climbing, which I know I need to do but isn't my cup of tee.

Maybe Sat.  I was also thinking about the Ceder Hill area ove rin Westboro.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been once, and although there is some climbing I didn't think it was a lot. If you get over on the Berlin side it's a fairly long downhill that you have to climb out of.

Don't know anything about Ceder Hill.


----------

